# Deer Creek after work Friday



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

I've been trying to figure out Deer Creek's small mouth bass for a while now. Summer and early Fall have been a piece of cake but late fall and early Spring and during the runoff period have been very difficult. Trying to locate the fish this time of year from shore is not an easy task but Friday was the pay off from the last couple times out where I determined where not to go this time of year!  The water is still fairly cold and the bass are still deep but not far from shallower spawning areas. The quality of fish was not superb but I did catch one ok size smallie... with a little bit of a back problem! 










I caught 5 of the famous Deek Creek dinks and missed more then I have fingers and toes! This guy most have been really hungry! :shock:










The coolest thing about my outing was I didn't see a single person (except in boats) and... I also found the Walleye! 










Can't wait to get back out doors again soon! Happy fishing and tight lines everybody!!!

-JB


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

That walleye looks cool, did ya eat him?


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Sure did! I've never had Walleye before so I didn't quite know what to expect or how to prepare him but I ended up just pan frying with a light batter and it was great! Very tasty fish!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Jitterbug said:


> Sure did! I've never had Walleye before so I didn't quite know what to expect or how to prepare him but I ended up just pan frying with a light batter and it was great! Very tasty fish!


Nice, hope to catch and eat some real soon!


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Ya ive tryed once this year. Were you just out on the island.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

hunterfisher said:


> Ya ive tryed once this year. Were you just out on the island.


Nope, not the island but that was one of the spots I tried the first two times out.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, you found a decent bass. That looks like the place I catch a lot of dinks at. :lol: 

I'm glad you ran into a walleye there, too. 

I only tried walleye once and I must have done it wrong. -)O(- 

Good job having a good time at DC.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

*mistake*


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

That's a nice looking walleye. Great colors on that fish. It's good to see the bass are starting to come to life slowly but surely. There are some spots from the shore where you can consistently catch decent sized smallies and largemouths but it will probably be late summer before that happens.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> It's good to see the bass are starting to come to life slowly but surely.


Yeah i was beginning to wonder if the low water had killed off a lot of fish! Good to see that's not the case.



LOAH said:


> Wow, you found a decent bass. That looks like the place I catch a lot of dinks at. :lol:
> 
> I'm glad you ran into a walleye there, too.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've found decent ones from shore before... check this one out!










The walleye was really unexpected. I've caught them before while bass fishing too but this one was the biggest.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Jitterbug said:


> Nibble Nuts said:
> 
> 
> > It's good to see the bass are starting to come to life slowly but surely.
> ...


I have that same rod Jitter- LOVE it!!


----------



## bigboat69 (May 8, 2008)

I would like to go fish deer creek from a boat, but I cant get my friggin boat in that low sumofablank. Suckkkkssss!!!!!


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Poo Pie said:


> I have that same rod Jitter- LOVE it!!


Great little combo for the money! Quantum has always made good quality gear, IMO.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I tried DC at the main park in the skinny bay where they dock the ranger's boat. I brought my boy with me, so it was all bait dunking to keep my hands free.

No luck. I had a minnow on one and a worm on the other. I tried the top, the bottom, and a slow drift in between. I only had about an hour, but it was just a shot in the dark. I know that lake hates me. :lol:


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

If anyone ever sees a guy in a faded black cowboy hat in a FishCat 4, fishing within fifty feet of the bank (unless there are bank fishermen, then I scoot out to give them their space), that would be me. Often I have a fishfinder attached to the right side, unless it's a weekday, when I often sacrifice the data the finder provides to get on the water a few minutes faster.

The smallies are starting to play. I can vouch for this. Black woolly or chartreuse buggers have worked for me best. I wanted to go tonight, but the cold pressure over us might make the bite tough. I still might go.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I am still on my search for my first Walleye!


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

Right on! Glad to see you got into some Bass, and a Walleye as a bonus.
They are tasty.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I went again last night to the Island State Park and fished off the big boulders at the shoreline.

Probably could've had steady action on lures, but I had to keep my hands free for my boy. I had a worm soaking as far out as I could cast and on the bottom and I occasionally got a chance to flip a lure out.

Ended up with 2 dink smallies on the Blue Fox and a good sized perch on the worm. Let the bass go and cooked the perch for the boy. I only had about an hour to fish before it got dark.

The carp are going nuts out there. The surface is practically boiling with carp splashes.

That's what I call babysitting. 8)


----------



## HighLakesDrifter (Sep 13, 2007)

LOAH said:


> That's what I call babysitting. 8)


As I'm sure you know, there are worse duties in life. I used to drag my kid along when he was a toddler. Now that he's 20, he can walk on his own. :roll:

I've caught some of those carpies in that general area. They fight like mad! Once I'm over the disappointment that it's not a huge smallie or walleye, I am glad I lcoked horns with them.

I've never caught a perch out of DC. One of these days...


----------

